# ramekin and cocotte - are they different



## perfection (Aug 18, 2007)

I would like to know whether a ramekin and cocotte are one and the same or do the two actually refer t different types of cook (bake) and serve dishes?

Thanks


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I believe a ramekin is round, usually with a fluted exterior and no handle. A cocotte is typically oval and a bit shallower, usually with some form of handle. Ramekins are used for things like creme brûlée. A cocotte would be used for individual servings of casseroles or au gratin dishes.


----------

